# Peter D does commercial work too.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Service I'd been meaning to go back and look at.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is awesome! 

I think you will have to put up a warning as some members here may have a heart attack when they watch that.:laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty sweet. Not.

Tom


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my finer moments. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> One of my finer moments. :whistling2:


I give you extra points for recycling a meter stack. I'm pretty sure that meter stack was recycled. It looks older than 5 or 6 years.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I give you extra points for recycling a meter stack. I'm pretty sure that meter stack was recycled.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> I think you will have to put up a warning as some members here may have a heart attack when they watch that.:laughing:


That will make the Electrical inspectors around here cry like babys...:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> That will make the Electrical inspectors around here cry like babys...:blink::laughing::laughing:


What can I say. "Welcome to Pennsylvania", maybe? I must say, however, that even by PA standards, that's about as hack as hack gets.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

At least when you did a hack service like that on that crack house, you ran the cable neat. :thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> At least when you did a hack service like that on that crack house, you ran the cable neat. :thumbup:


:laughing: Right! At least it was resi. I'm not sure I could bring myself to do that on a commercial job. 

I should go back and video that to see if it's even still there and how it's holding up. It's probably 10 years old or so by now. I forget exactly when I did it.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


HARRY304E said:



That will make the Electrical inspectors around here cry like babys...:blink::laughing::laughing:

Click to expand...

*:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> What can I say. "Welcome to Pennsylvania", maybe? I must say, however, that even by PA standards, that's about as hack as hack gets.


I get a kick out of the fact the inspector put his tag on the stack..:laughing:

The inspectors don't do that here..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I get a kick out of the *fack* the inspector put his tag on the stack..:laughing:


Harry.. we _really_ need to talk.. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> :laughing: Right! At least it was resi. I'm not sure I could bring myself to do that on a commercial job.



Yeah you could, a few more clips, a little better routing.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I get a kick out of the fack the inspector put his tag on the stack..:laughing:
> 
> The inspectors don't do that here..


They pretty much all do that. It can serve as the "cut in card" in the event that the lineman comes to cut in and the card hasn't made it back to the POCO office yet. It's advertising for them too. If you call the third-party inspection agency directly, they send out whoever is next on the list of inspectors, and that guy gets the commission (or however they're paid). If you call the inspector directly, he's assured to get the job. I generally try to call a certain couple inspectors directly, because I know what to expect from them. I like to call the guys who have actually been electricians before.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yeah you could, a few more clips, a little better routing.:thumbsup:


Okay, maybe I could, but I don't think I would.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

No state license, 3rd party inspections, hack work galore. Must be fun out in Pennsyltucky. :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> They pretty much all do that. It can serve as the "cut in card" in the event that the lineman comes to cut in and the card hasn't made it back to the POCO office yet. It's advertising for them too. If you call the third-party inspection agency directly, they send out whoever is next on the list of inspectors, and that guy gets the commission (or however they're paid). If you call the inspector directly, he's assured to get the job. I generally try to call a certain couple inspectors directly, because I know what to expect from them. I like to call the guys who have actually been electricians before.



Wow some of them are not Electricians.?:blink:

Up here each city or town has an inspector and it is required that they are at least licensed Journeyman Electrician so they have at least 5 years in the field.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> No state license, 3rd party inspections, hack work galore. Must be fun out in Pennsyltucky. :blink:


Yeah. I'm seriously wondering why you don't move here. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow some of them are not Electricians.?:blink:
> 
> Up here each city or town has an inspector and it is required that they are at least licensed Journeyman Electrician so they have at least 5 years in the field.


Heck no. Matter of fact, most aren't. They're mostly combo inspectors. Very few are specialist electrical inspectors.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I'm seriously wondering why you don't move here. :thumbsup:


Are you making fun of me again?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow some of them are not Electricians.?:blink:
> 
> Up here each city or town has an inspector and it is required that they are at least licensed Journeyman Electrician so they have at least 5 years in the field.


Harry, I think parts of PA like parts of NY use private third party inspectors, not municipal inspectors like here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not related to the OP, but why do you guys from OH/PA area talk with a slightly southern accent? Do you consider yourself part of the south there?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Harry.. we _really_ need to talk.. :laughing:


Ya i fixed that...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Harry, I think parts of PA like parts of NY use private third party inspectors, not municipal inspectors like here.



Yup,,I learned from here they do that in California as well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Not related to the OP, but why do you guys from OH/PA area talk with a slightly southern accent? Do you consider yourself part of the south there?


I don't even know how to answer that. Nobody ever told me I had an accent.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I don't even know how to answer that. Nobody ever told me I had an accent.


We all have accents, I suppose. I've been told I have one. I'm just wondering why you sound a bit southern when you're in the north.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I did not hear a southern accent from Marc or from any body else in Pa or Ohio. You want to hear crazy accents go to Georgetown , SC and listen to those that speak Gullah.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I'm seriously wondering why you don't move here. :thumbsup:


All kidding aside, I would be happy not to have to work under the licensing and permitting rules I work under now. It would be nice to hire someone for a day or two here and there without having the threat of a $500 fine hanging over your head. Sure, you have to contend with a lot of hack work where you are, but those are the breaks.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I did not hear a southern accent from Marc or from any body else in Pa or Ohio.


I guess from my point of view it sounds a bit southern. Certainly not on the level of someone from the "real" south, but still southern nonetheless.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I guess from my point of view it sounds a bit southern. Certainly not on the level of someone from the "real" south, but still southern nonetheless.


South of you, but north of the south.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Are you making fun of me again?


No. You're so popular, it was a way to get my otherwise feeble thread looked at. Same as if I put "FREE SEX" in the title.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No. You're so popular, it was a way to get my otherwise feeble thread looked at. Same as if I put "FREE SEX" in the title.


You could have put "Hack SE cable installation" and probably get the same results.  Mention SE cable and people get apoplectic for some reason.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> All kidding aside, I would be happy not to have to work under the licensing and permitting rules I work under now. It would be nice to hire someone for a day or two here and there without having the threat of a $500 fine hanging over your head. Sure, you have to contend with a lot of hack work where you are, but those are the breaks.


Then you would have an army of station wagons with aluminum extension ladders tied with yellow 12/2 on top..

The price of jobs would fall much lower and you would wind up working for $40.00 an hour profit..

It would be the same thing here.. anyone who is a mechanic running a job dreams of having his own business..

They make the license requirements out of reach for most who don't have the documented time in the trade..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> Then you would have an army of station wagons with aluminum extension ladders tied with yellow 12/2 on top..
> 
> The price of jobs would fall much lower and you would wind up working for $40.00 an hour profit..
> 
> ...


There's a contractor in my area that has a mini-tour bus that he brings the hombres to the jobsite in.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> They make the license requirements out of reach for most who don't have the documented time in the trade..


The licensing we have here does keep the ladder on the station wagon crowd away from New England, that's for sure.

But honestly, I'm torn between liking the licensing requirements, and liking the situation Marc has where he doesn't have to contend with all that nonsense. There is a lot more freedom where he lives.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> There's a contractor in my area that has a mini-tour bus that he brings the hombres to the jobsite in.


They had local building inspectors here staked out at a 7-11 in Farmingville.. that was on national news..

There would be hundreds of workers there every morning and people complained about property values, over crowded houses, and illegal aliens camped out in the woods..

Some local morons decided to shoot 8 oz. rockets into the front window of a house that had rented out rooms and it burnt the house down..

So the town inspectors would follow any van that stopped and picked up day labors and follow them to the job..

He would check with his office if any permits were issued for that location..

When it came back as illegal.. the police were called and the job site raided..

That put the fear into contractors who low ball jobs and use OTB labors..

Of course then the local "minister" started yelling discrimination and the practice was stopped..:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> The licensing we have here does keep the ladder on the station wagon crowd away from New England, that's for sure.
> 
> But honestly, I'm torn between liking the licensing requirements, and liking the situation Marc has where he doesn't have to contend with all that nonsense. There is a lot more freedom where he lives.


Only because of the population.. until the place gets built up..

Then the "departments" start to grow like mushrooms and you have what you left behind..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> All kidding aside, I would be happy not to have to work under the licensing and permitting rules I work under now. It would be nice to hire someone for a day or two here and there without having the threat of a $500 fine hanging over your head. Sure, you have to contend with a lot of hack work where you are, but those are the breaks.





Peter D said:


> The licensing we have here does keep the ladder on the station wagon crowd away from New England, that's for sure.
> 
> But honestly, I'm torn between liking the licensing requirements, and liking the situation Marc has where he doesn't have to contend with all that nonsense. There is a lot more freedom where he lives.



That would take all the profit right out of the trade.


Do you really want to make less then half of what you make now..?:blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That would take all the profit right out of the trade.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to make less then half of what you make now..?:blink:


I'd much rather be able to work without the gov't sticking its nose into everything, actually. As for making half or taking the profit out, I really don't think that's the case. Otherwise, nobody in any state without licensing could run successful business, yet many do.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


B4T said:



They had local building inspectors here staked out at a 7-11 in Farmingville.. that was on national news..

There would be hundreds of workers there every morning and people complained about property values, over crowded houses, and illegal aliens camped out in the woods..

Some local morons decided to shoot 8 oz. rockets into the front window of a house that had rented out rooms and it burnt the house down..

So the town inspectors would follow any van that stopped and picked up day labors and follow them to the job..

He would check with his office if any permits were issued for that location..

When it came back as illegal.. the police were called and the job site raided..

That put the fear into contractors who low ball jobs and use OTB labors..

Of course then the local "minister" started yelling discrimination and the practice was stopped..:no:

Click to expand...

*Then thy should just throw the contractor in jail for hiring illegals. That will end all of it right there. Screw the going after them for not having permit thing. Please don't get me started.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> Then thy should just throw the contractor in jail for hiring illegals. That will end all of it right there. Screw the going after them for not having permit thing. Please don't get me started.


They need a valid reason for the raid.. the town has laws about building without a permit..

Some of these contractors had no license and were fined..:thumbsup:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Because they cry discrimination and win. The other way if they are not working they leave. If they can't find a job because they cannot verify that they are legit we never see them again.:clap::clap:

I just cant think of any other way to make it stop.
Screw the fine.

EDIT This should be across the board contractors, homeowners, business owners, wanna be contractors . You hire a landscaper, house cleaner, waiter, construction worker who ever is not legal you go to jail. All the nonsense will stop real quick. The they will go away when they have no jobs to work. All that will be left are the legal ones who I have no problem with.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


B4T said:



They had local building inspectors here staked out at a 7-11 in Farmingville.. that was on national news..
:

Click to expand...

*I know exactly where you are talking about. My Mom pointed it out to me the last time I was on the Island. It was not like that 14 years ago when I left. Patchouge-Mt. Sinai rd. (83) Looked like little Mexico. I also want to add that LI looked like crap. It looked to me like nothing had changed in 14 years. Everything was run down on middle country road. The beaches were beautiful:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: That is what I miss the most Oh and that NY attitude.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Boy is that a horrible service. It appears as if you were going to have a foot of snow on the ground (which is possible in this part of the country) that water will eventually make it's way through either the meter or the disconnect compartment door. That's a ****ty job. 

Btw, Marc, was there a way to come into the back of the meter pack? I understand that this is what you get when hiring a hack.

Maybe they'll call you in 10 years to have it done right next time.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That abortion would never pass in WA. No exposed SE like that on the exterior of a building is allowed here. Sucks to compete against those guys. Have to wonder about the owner. I'd be pissed if I paid for a job done like that.


----------

